# CPC-A looking for a coder job in Tucson,AZ



## HeatherRieger (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a CPC-A looking for a coding position in the Tucson,AZ area. Contact me at heatherofaz@yahoo.com.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 19, 2010)

Please post this under Resumes


----------

